# Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Filmrezension zum Horror-Remake



## System (2. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Filmrezension zum Horror-Remake* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Filmrezension zum Horror-Remake*


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2019)

Schön, wenn ein Remake bzw. "Refresh" nicht zu viel will und dann über das Ziel hinausschießt oder gar nur die alte Marke ausschlachtet. 

Der Film wird definitiv sofort für einen Filmabend genutzt, sobald er auf DVD oder VoD rauskommt.


----------



## duncan10r (3. April 2019)

Ich finde es klasse, dass ihr jetzt auch Filmkritiken im Programm habt. Danke dafür


----------



## HansHa (3. April 2019)

Neulich noch das Original gesehen, grandios. Ein Remake macht mal wieder nur aus finanzieller Sicht Sinn.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Neulich noch das Original gesehen, grandios. Ein Remake macht mal wieder nur aus finanzieller Sicht Sinn.


Wenn das 'Remake' gut ist, why not? ES war ja auch eine sehr, sehr gute Neuverfilmung. Wenn Friedhof der Kuscheltiere ähnlich gut wird, werd ich mir den Film definitiv mal geben.


----------



## HansHa (3. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn das 'Remake' gut ist, why not? ES war ja auch eine sehr, sehr gute Neuverfilmung. Wenn Friedhof der Kuscheltiere ähnlich gut wird, werd ich mir den Film definitiv mal geben.



Weil es einfach unnötig ist und in 9/10 Fällen ein sehr guter Film nachträglich den guten Namen ruiniert bekommt. ES war in Ordnung, außer dass der Clown nicht für 50 Cent gruselig war. Vor Tim Curry hatte ich echt Angst, aber bei diesen lachhaften CI Zähnen musste ich einfach nur grinsen, sieht ja fast schon wie so ein Trollface meme aus:
http://horrorfuel.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/landscape-1505731747-pennywise-teeth-it-movie.jpg


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Weil es einfach unnötig ist und in 9/10 Fällen ein sehr guter Film nachträglich den guten Namen ruiniert bekommt. ES war in Ordnung, außer dass der Clown nicht für 50 Cent gruselig war. Vor Tim Curry hatte ich echt Angst, aber bei diesen lachhaften CI Zähnen musste ich einfach nur grinsen, sieht ja fast schon wie so ein Trollface meme aus:
> http://horrorfuel.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/landscape-1505731747-pennywise-teeth-it-movie.jpg


Ich weiß ja nicht, wie alt du bist, aber vor Tim Currys "ES" hatte ich damals auch Bammel. Allerdings war ich da noch ein Kind.  Heut find ich den einfach nur lächerlich. Ich finde Pennywise selbst in der neuen Verfilmung auch nicht besonders gruselig, aber der Film als ganzes ist trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## HansHa (3. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie alt du bist, aber vor Tim Currys "ES" hatte ich damals auch Bammel. Allerdings war ich da noch ein Kind.  Heut find ich den einfach nur lächerlich. Ich finde Pennywise selbst in der neuen Verfilmung auch nicht besonders gruselig, aber der Film als ganzes ist trotzdem sehr gut.


Alt, leider 
Aber Tim Curry in seiner bösen Form finde ich heute noch gruselig anzuschauen, handgemachte Effekte kommen einfach 100 Mal besser. Der neue wirkte auch einfach zu keiner Zeit gruselig oder bedrohlich. Er wirkte auf mich ein bisschen wie ein großes Kind, das nur spielen wollte. Mag aber auch etwas am Internet liegen, da kriegt man ja ständig Making Ofs, Fun Clips wie der hier, Bilder vom freudig lachenden Schauspieler ohne Make Up etc. mit. Das gabs es in den 90ern alles nicht, da bekam man den so vorgesetzt und fertig


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Alt, leider
> Aber Tim Curry in seiner bösen Form finde ich heute noch gruselig anzuschauen, handgemachte Effekte kommen einfach 100 Mal besser. Der neue wirkte auch einfach zu keiner Zeit gruselig oder bedrohlich. Er wirkte auf mich ein bisschen wie ein großes Kind, das nur spielen wollte. Mag aber auch etwas am Internet liegen, da kriegt man ja ständig Making Ofs, Fun Clips wie der hier, Bilder vom freudig lachenden Schauspieler ohne Make Up etc. mit. Das gabs es in den 90ern alles nicht, da bekam man den so vorgesetzt und fertig


  Ich denke, du würdest heute auch Curry nicht mehr besonders gruselig finden, wenn du das Original noch nie gesehen hättest. Man ist halt heute auch viel mehr gewohnt - 12jährige lachen sich kaputt über The Walking Dead - als ich 12 war, haben sich die Leute teils noch halb zu Tode erschrocken, wenn jemandem sichtbar nur der Arm abgetrennt wurde... und zwar auch Erwachsene!


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Alt, leider
> Aber Tim Curry in seiner bösen Form finde ich heute noch gruselig anzuschauen, handgemachte Effekte kommen einfach 100 Mal besser. Der neue wirkte auch einfach zu keiner Zeit gruselig oder bedrohlich. Er wirkte auf mich ein bisschen wie ein großes Kind, das nur spielen wollte. Mag aber auch etwas am Internet liegen, da kriegt man ja ständig Making Ofs, Fun Clips wie der hier, Bilder vom freudig lachenden Schauspieler ohne Make Up etc. mit. Das gabs es in den 90ern alles nicht, da bekam man den so vorgesetzt und fertig



Den Clip find ich witzig.  Ich finde aber, dass Pennywise eben nicht bedrohlich aussehen soll. Der Kerl ist als Clown zu sehen und diese Gestalt nutzt er ja, um Kinder in die Falle zu locken. Ein bedrohliches Aussehen wäre da eher kontraproduktiv. Der Grusel kommt ja durch seine anderen Gestalten und Taten. Der Film hatte ja schon den ein oder anderen guten Jumpscare. Aber gute Jumpscares allein machen keinen guten Horror.

Was aber Horror angeht, gruselt sich ja jeder unterschiedlich. Es gab in ES schon Szenen, bei denen ich mich gegruselt habe. Ein Kumpel von mir noch mehr. Der hat die ganze Zeit in seinem Sitz gesessen und nervös an seinem Cappy rum gekaut.  

Aber der Horror allein war auch nicht ausschlaggebend dafür, dass der Film (für mich) so gut wurde. Vielmehr das runde Gesamtbild und der gekonnte Wechsel zwischen Humor, Horror und Ernsthaftigkeit. Alles in allem fand ich den Film bedeutend besser als die Verfilmung aus dem 90ern.


----------



## HansHa (3. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Den Clip find ich witzig.  Ich finde aber, dass Pennywise eben nicht bedrohlich aussehen soll. Der Kerl ist als Clown zu sehen und diese Gestalt nutzt er ja, um Kinder in die Falle zu locken. Ein bedrohliches Aussehen wäre da eher kontraproduktiv. Der Grusel kommt ja durch seine anderen Gestalten und Taten. Der Film hatte ja schon den ein oder anderen guten Jumpscare. Aber gute Jumpscares allein machen keinen guten Horror.
> 
> Was aber Horror angeht, gruselt sich ja jeder unterschiedlich. Es gab in ES schon Szenen, bei denen ich mich gegruselt habe. Ein Kumpel von mir noch mehr. Der hat die ganze Zeit in seinem Sitz gesessen und nervös an seinem Cappy rum gekaut.
> 
> Aber der Horror allein war auch nicht ausschlaggebend dafür, dass der Film (für mich) so gut wurde. Vielmehr das runde Gesamtbild und der gekonnte Wechsel zwischen Humor, Horror und Ernsthaftigkeit. Alles in allem fand ich den Film bedeutend besser als die Verfilmung aus dem 90ern.



Wobei er eigentlich ja nur am Anfang Georgie angelockt hat, danach hat er die Gestalt nicht mehr als freundlich benutzt, sondern es war immer klar, dass er nichts nettes im Sinn hat. Gemessen am tollen Buch finde ich beide Verfilmungen nicht so ganz gelungen. Für mich war die beste Szene, als er sich da aus dem Kühlschrank faltet. Ich freue mich trotzdem auf den 2. Teil, den fand ich Original nämlich recht schwach.

@Herbboy
Doch, eben nochmal ein paar Bilder gesichtet, sieht immer noch gruselig aus 
Kommt natürlich nicht an den Grusel von einem The Ring und Co. ran, aber im dunklen brauche ich dem sicher nicht zu begegnen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Wobei er eigentlich ja nur am Anfang Georgie angelockt hat, danach hat er die Gestalt nicht mehr als freundlich benutzt, sondern es war immer klar, dass er nichts nettes im Sinn hat. Gemessen am tollen Buch finde ich beide Verfilmungen nicht so ganz gelungen. Für mich war die beste Szene, als er sich da aus dem Kühlschrank faltet. Ich freue mich trotzdem auf den 2. Teil, den fand ich Original nämlich recht schwach.


Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, dass das Buch ganz schön abgedrehter Scheiß war.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> Doch, eben nochmal ein paar Bilder gesichtet, sieht immer noch gruselig aus
> Kommt natürlich nicht an den Grusel von einem The Ring und Co. ran, aber im dunklen brauche ich dem sicher nicht zu begegnen.


 Klar sieht der trotzdem "gruselig" aus, aber das gilt doch auch für den neuen Clown, nur nicht mehr so "krass" wie damals, oder? Was ich meinte war, dass der Film - wenn er jetzt so neu rauskäm - Dich bei weitem nicht so schocken würde wie damals  

Mich "schockt" btw. in Sachen Film-Horror/Grusel sowieso fast nichts - aber als ich neulich ein kurzes Video von meinem Bruder bekam, bei der man durch die miese Auflösung nur Erahnen konnte, dass es zeigt, wie ein Arbeiter von einem Baum erschlagen wird, weil er beim Sägen einen Fehler gemacht hat, ist mir schlecht geworden - weil das eben echt war... 

bei Filmen amüsiert mich Horror&co eher - einen flauen Magen bekomme ich eher bei Dingen wie zB emotionale Abschiede/Tode oder Wiedersehen zwischen Kindern und Eltern in Fällen, wo man nicht weiß, ob man sich jemals wiedersieht. zB bei "Der Patriot" mit Mel Gibson, wo er einen Freiheitskämpfer spielt, redet die kleine Tochter (vielleicht 5-6 Jahre alt) kein Wort mehr mit ihm, da sie wütend ist, weil er wegen seiner "Mission" lange nicht zu Hause war und nun schon wieder gehen will/muss. Gibson versucht sich dann verzweifelt von ihr zu verabschieden, aber sie bockt nur, schaut ihn nicht mal an. Dann geht er traurig fort, und plötzlich kommt das Mädchen halb heulend hinterhergelaufen und ruft  "Papa, Papa, geh nicht!", er nimmt sie in die Arme und heult selbst... bei SO was kommen mir dann die Tränen, selbst jetzt beim Schreiben und obwohl ich selbst keine Kinder hab und auch keine eigene "Geschichte" mit einem fehlenden Papa oder so....


----------



## HansHa (3. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Klar sieht der trotzdem "gruselig" aus, aber das gilt doch auch für den neuen Clown, nur nicht mehr so "krass" wie damals, oder? Was ich meinte war, dass der Film - wenn er jetzt so neu rauskäm - Dich bei weitem nicht so schocken würde wie damals
> 
> Mich "schockt" btw. in Sachen Film-Horror/Grusel sowieso fast nichts - aber als ich neulich ein kurzes Video von meinem Bruder bekam, bei der man durch die miese Auflösung nur Erahnen konnte, dass es zeigt, wie ein Arbeiter von einem Baum erschlagen wird, weil er beim Sägen einen Fehler gemacht hat, ist mir schlecht geworden - weil das eben echt war...
> 
> bei Filmen amüsiert mich Horror&co eher - einen flauen Magen bekomme ich eher bei Dingen wie zB emotionale Abschiede/Tode oder Wiedersehen zwischen Kindern und Eltern in Fällen, wo man nicht weiß, ob man sich jemals wiedersieht. zB bei "Der Patriot" mit Mel Gibson, wo er einen Freiheitskämpfer spielt, redet die kleine Tochter (vielleicht 5-6 Jahre alt) kein Wort mehr mit ihm, da sie wütend ist, weil er wegen seiner "Mission" lange nicht zu Hause war und nun schon wieder gehen will/muss. Gibson versucht sich dann verzweifelt von ihr zu verabschieden, aber sie bockt nur, schaut ihn nicht mal an. Dann geht er traurig fort, und plötzlich kommt das Mädchen halb heulend hinterhergelaufen und ruft  "Papa, Papa, geh nicht!", er nimmt sie in die Arme und heult selbst... bei SO was kommen mir dann die Tränen, selbst jetzt beim Schreiben und obwohl ich selbst keine Kinder hab und auch keine eigene "Geschichte" mit einem fehlenden Papa oder so....



Mich würde der alte Clown heute immer noch mehr gruseln als der neue,  einfach weil ich CI Effekte immer schlechter finde als schön blutig-schleimige Handarbeit.

Bei mir sind so Dinger wie The Grudge, The Ring etc. ganz übel, würde ich mir nicht für Geld alleine im Dunkeln ansehen. Mit den echten Sachen hingegen kannst Du mich (fast) nicht mehr schocken. Ja Tränendrüsen Filme gehen natürlich auch immer. Habe neulich noch die ganz alten Dumbo und Bambi gesehen, da muss man schon schlucken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Wobei er eigentlich ja nur am Anfang Georgie angelockt hat, danach hat er die Gestalt nicht mehr als freundlich benutzt, sondern es war immer klar, dass er nichts nettes im Sinn hat. Gemessen am tollen Buch finde ich beide Verfilmungen nicht so ganz gelungen. Für mich war die beste Szene, als er sich da aus dem Kühlschrank faltet. Ich freue mich trotzdem auf den 2. Teil, den fand ich Original nämlich recht schwach.


Also für das ES-Remake muss hier mal ne Lanze brechen. Der Streifen war um ein Vielfaches besser als der alte und recht harmlose TV-Dreistünder. Bei weitem! Mich hat der Film stilitisch und vom Spannungslevel derart gepackt, eine solch gute SK-Adaption hab ich seit Der Nebel nicht mehr gesehen. Ich denke da nur an die Dia-Show in der Garage… Mann, was hatte da mein Herz geflatter. Oder wie die Kids das alte verrottete Haus betreten… Herrlich! 

Teil 2 fieber ich total entgegen, was den Kuscheltier-Friedhof angeht… Hmm… Die Erstverfilmung steht bei mir ziemlich hoch in der Gunst, wie auch das Buch. Wird schwer werden dessen Niveau zu übertreffen, aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also für das ES-Remake muss hier mal ne Lanze brechen. Der Streifen war um ein Vielfaches besser als der alte und recht harmlose TV-Dreistünder. Bei weitem! Mich hat der Film stilitisch und vom Spannungslevel derart gepackt, eine solch gute SK-Adaption hab ich seit Der Nebel nicht mehr gesehen. Ich denke da nur an die Dia-Show in der Garage… Mann, was hatte da mein Herz geflatter. Oder wie die Kids das alte verrottete Haus betreten… Herrlich!


 tja, wenn man halt - sobald GGI eindeutig im Spiel ist - etwas gar nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann, vergeht der Spaß halt leider - das scheint ja bei Hans der Fall zu sein. 

Ich persönlich mag auch guten Handmade oder CGI auf eine Art, bei der man es nicht merkt, lieber. Aber wenn die Zähne beim Fletschen sich verändern, ist ja klar, dass CGI dabei ist - selbst wenn es optisch perfekt gemacht ist.   Ich hab auch Horrorfilme mit extrem gut gemachten CGI-Effekten gesehen, bei denen es passte. Und MIR hat die Neuverfilmung auch trotzdem sehr gut gefallen.

Ich wurde auch sehr früh "abgehärtet" - mein Vater war mit mir, als ich keine 6 war und meine Mutter im Krankenhaus lag, in einem Film mit der "Medusa", das Original von "Kampf der Titanen", und ich musste da heulend raus, obwohl der Medusenkopf mit den Schlangen als Haare es eine Standbild-Animation war, also nicht perfekt "realistisch". Aber die Atmosphäre, dann im dunklen Kino, der Gedanke an einen Kopf, der Leute versteinern kann... brrr….. mit 14 aber Freddy Krueger, das war dann schon eher eine unterhaltsame und "lustige" Art des Grusels    Den Kampf der Titanen hab ich dann glaub ich mit 9-10 Jahren im TV ohne Angst gesehen


----------



## HansHa (4. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also für das ES-Remake muss hier mal ne Lanze brechen. Der Streifen war um ein Vielfaches besser als der alte und recht harmlose TV-Dreistünder. Bei weitem! Mich hat der Film stilitisch und vom Spannungslevel derart gepackt, eine solch gute SK-Adaption hab ich seit Der Nebel nicht mehr gesehen. Ich denke da nur an die Dia-Show in der Garage… Mann, was hatte da mein Herz geflatter. Oder wie die Kids das alte verrottete Haus betreten… Herrlich!
> 
> Teil 2 fieber ich total entgegen, was den Kuscheltier-Friedhof angeht… Hmm… Die Erstverfilmung steht bei mir ziemlich hoch in der Gunst, wie auch das Buch. Wird schwer werden dessen Niveau zu übertreffen, aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen.



Ich fand den ja als Ganzes auch nicht schlecht, er war ja schließlich noch eines der besseren Horror Remakes und die Messlatte lag nicht sehr hoch. Ich fand aber wie gesagt die Optik/Darstellung von Pennywise enttäuschend. ES ist nunmal keine Horror-Komödie und wenn man dann z.B. bei den gottenschlecht gemachten Zähnen lachen muss, ist für mich der Sinn irgendwo verfehlt.


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Ich fand den ja als Ganzes auch nicht schlecht, er war ja schließlich noch eines der besseren Horror Remakes und die Messlatte lag nicht sehr hoch. Ich fand aber wie gesagt die Optik/Darstellung von Pennywise enttäuschend. ES ist nunmal keine Horror-Komödie und wenn man dann z.B. bei den gottenschlecht gemachten Zähnen lachen muss, ist für mich der Sinn irgendwo verfehlt.


 Du musst den Film auf einem alten Röhren-TV schauen, dann fällt das nicht so auf...


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du musst den Film auf einem alten Röhren-TV schauen, dann fällt das nicht so auf...



Challenge accepted!


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Challenge accepted!


 Kein Scheiß: zwei gute Kumpel von mir sind fast jedes Wochenende bei mir Filme schauen, und die haben noch immer Röhren-TV. Motto "der tut es doch noch, wozu was neues?" - das ist mir VÖLLIG unverständlich, wie man als Film-Fan NICHT den Nutzen eines größeren Flachbildes erkennen kann bzw. ihn für nicht relevant genug hält, um vlt mal nach 20 Jahren 1x 400€ für ein neues Gerät auszugeben - die beiden verdienen ordentlich, haben billige Wohnungen, leisten sich kaum mal was, einer hat kein Auto, der andere einen über 15 Jahren Suzuki Kleinwagen...   am Geld liegt es also nicht. Gerade die beiden Vögel schauen am liebsten aufwendige Action, wo ein gutes Bild ein klarer Vorteil ist. Ich kann es echt nicht verstehen.... das Schlimme: wenn dann mal eine altbekannte Schauspielerin zu sehen ist, die wir lange nicht mehr bei mir im Rahmen eines Filmabends zu Gesicht bekamen, dann gibt es von den beiden oft einen richtigen Aufschrei, wie alt die Frau inzwischen geworden sei - und das sie das Gesicht auf ihrem Röhren-TV nicht so exakt sehen würde und DESWEGEN ein großer HD-TV ein Nachteil sei... total bescheuert...


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kein Scheiß: zwei gute Kumpel von mir sind fast jedes Wochenende bei mir Filme schauen, und die haben noch immer Röhren-TV. Motto "der tut es doch noch, wozu was neues?" - das ist mir VÖLLIG unverständlich, wie man als Film-Fan NICHT den Nutzen eines größeren Flachbildes erkennen kann bzw. ihn für nicht relevant genug hält, um vlt mal nach 20 Jahren 1x 400€ für ein neues Gerät auszugeben - die beiden verdienen ordentlich, haben billige Wohnungen, leisten sich kaum mal was, einer hat kein Auto, der andere einen über 15 Jahren Suzuki Kleinwagen...   am Geld liegt es also nicht. Gerade die beiden Vögel schauen am liebsten aufwendige Action, wo ein gutes Bild ein klarer Vorteil ist. Ich kann es echt nicht verstehen.... das Schlimme: wenn dann mal eine altbekannte Schauspielerin zu sehen ist, die wir lange nicht mehr bei mir im Rahmen eines Filmabends zu Gesicht bekamen, dann gibt es von den beiden oft einen richtigen Aufschrei, wie alt die Frau inzwischen geworden sei - und das sie das Gesicht auf ihrem Röhren-TV nicht so exakt sehen würde und DESWEGEN ein großer HD-TV ein Nachteil sei... total bescheuert...


Gibt es eine spezielle Bezeichnung für diese...ähm...spezielle Art Mensch?  

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich den Gedanken, ES auf so einem alten Teil zu gucken, durchaus attraktiv finde. Würde auch (da der Film Ende der 80er spielt) ja stilistisch durchaus passen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine spezielle Bezeichnung für diese...ähm...spezielle Art Mensch?


 ja: sich abgehängt fühlender mittelalter weißer Mann...   der eine hat auch kein Handy, der andere (der sogar ein Auto hat  ) hat nach viel Widerwillen ein 30€-Tastenhandy seit ca 5-6 Jahren. Er hätte "sogar" etwas früher eines gekauft, aber er dachte (wie gesagt: ca im Jahr 2012...) , ein Handy würde mindestens 200€ kosten - der hatte nicht mal gewusst, dass Handypreise von nicht unter 200€ ein Relikt aus vielleicht Mitte der 90er Jahren waren...  allerdings hat er zu Hause kein Internet! Der ohne Handy hat wiederum wenigstens Internet und kauft sich alle 15 Jahre einen neuen PC... sein aktueller mit einer AMD 4850 reicht noch für World of Tanks, was er gern spielt. Aber beide sind eben so "wenn das Ding es noch tut, wozu was neues?" drauf...  Kurioserweise hat aber der mit dem Handy (und ohne Internet) im letzten Jahr eine neue Wohnung bezogen und dort dann auf eigene Kosten Bad und Küche neu kacheln lassen, eine neue Küche einrichten lassen, teure Lampen gekauft, vor kurzem noch eine 500€-Gardarobe ( "das soll ja nicht scheiße aussehen und auch was aushalten" ) gekauft - und er kauft für viel Geld auch Sammelfiguren. Aber ein Fernseher? Nö... Internet? Nö....  aber die Wohnung ist ihm wichtig - nur: für wen? Denn er lädt NIE jemanden mal zu Besuch ein... 



> Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich den Gedanken, ES auf so einem alten Teil zu gucken, durchaus attraktiv finde. Würde auch (da der Film Ende der 80er spielt) ja stilistisch durchaus passen.


 lass ES...


----------



## HansHa (4. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du musst den Film auf einem alten Röhren-TV schauen, dann fällt das nicht so auf...


Ich hab tatsächlich  noch so ein Teil für meine alten Konsolen. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal einem Härtetest unterziehen. Wenn die oscarverdächtigen CI Effekte von Tele 5 Granaten wie Giant Octopus vs Mega Shark halbwegs erträglich werden, dann wird ES bestimmt der Hammer


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Ich hab tatsächlich  noch so ein Teil für meine alten Konsolen. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal einem Härtetest unterziehen. Wenn die oscarverdächtigen CI Effekte von Tele 5 Granaten wie Giant Octopus vs Mega Shark halbwegs erträglich werden, dann wird ES bestimmt der Hammer


es gibt inzwischen recht günstige Scart=>HDMI-Wandler, willst du so was nicht mal nutzen? Oder sind die Konsolen sogar so alt, dass die irgendein anderes System nutzen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kurioserweise hat aber der mit dem Handy (und ohne Internet) im letzten Jahr eine neue Wohnung bezogen und dort dann auf eigene Kosten Bad und Küche neu kacheln lassen, eine neue Küche einrichten lassen, teure Lampen gekauft, vor kurzem noch eine 500€-Gardarobe ( "das soll ja nicht scheiße aussehen und auch was aushalten" ) gekauft - und er kauft für viel Geld auch Sammelfiguren. Aber ein Fernseher? Nö... Internet? Nö....  aber die Wohnung ist ihm wichtig - nur: für wen? Denn er lädt NIE jemanden mal zu Besuch ein... :


Aber es hält die nächsten 15 Jahre.


----------



## HansHa (4. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es gibt inzwischen recht günstige Scart=>HDMI-Wandler, willst du so was nicht mal nutzen? Oder sind die Konsolen sogar so alt, dass die irgendein anderes System nutzen?


Geht nur um die Nostalgie. Außerdem sehe ich es nicht ein, meinen damals sündhaften teuren und voll funktionstüchtigen Grundig wegzuwerfen. Ist auch noch das gute Grundig bevor es zu Gründig wurde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine spezielle Bezeichnung für diese...ähm...spezielle Art Mensch?


Retro-Men!!! Demnächst in ihrem Pantoffel-Kino!  


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

